# Deep Refuge - Kent



## Dick Derpin (Feb 5, 2016)

Visited with Mr Konrad (aka Conballz)

I couldnt find a great deal of history on this one but it was a deep refuge shelter which incoperated a hospital/dressing station, offices and sleeping areas.

This place is totally untouched, free from vandalism, graffiti and is mostly very dry. (I really hope it stays that way)

I pulled up at our meeting point, a nearby car park at approx 5:00AM and out of the darkness appeard a figure, at that time in the morning I thought I was about to loose my gear...then i relaised it was just Konrad bacause thats where i told him to meet me....

Anyway after a little waiting game and coming up with a loose plan of our 'quick' entry technique we went for it! I was in first but my torch decided not to turn on but I didnt have time to sort it, we had our window and we where half way in so down I went into the darkness not knowing what I was going to be landing on...
Anyway all was well and the 'no plan' was executed with precision, on to some photos and a short video (my first one ever so go easy )


One of the main corridors, the fold down beds/seats could still be used today



Nice old lamp



Another Corridor shot



Old offices



Nice old 'Womens Latrines' signage









Id really appreicate it if any history buffs could confirm this...



​


----------



## Conrad (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice one, I enjoyed this very much. Class video 

A few of my shots,


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 5, 2016)

Ohhh, very nice. I like this and cool vid


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 5, 2016)

Ahhh twas the one that got away for me... Very cool, very swag, I like it  Liking your comeback to the forum very much Mr.Pb!

Ace report mate!


----------



## Dick Derpin (Feb 5, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Ahhh twas the one that got away for me... Very cool, very swag, I like it  Liking your comeback to the forum very much Mr.Pb!
> 
> Ace report mate!



Thank you good sir, I have been silent for far too long!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 6, 2016)

Mate, that is simply stunning ! Excellent pics too. The place is almost mint as well. Defos be up for this, or down if you know what i mean. Cant beat a good bit of original signage !


----------



## krela (Feb 6, 2016)

Definitely looks like a lamp to me.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 6, 2016)

I have seen similar wording years ago in some London rail tunnels - always placed over the remains of a hook or small shelf, perhaps indicating where a rescue lamp/lantern of sorts should always be located. So perhaps a similar situation, unfortunately you cannot make out from the video if there are other locations like this. It's not like it is a scribbled instruction in chalk for an installer of the original bulkhead fitting, a painted stencilled sign took time and effort and obviously was important in those days when this place was used.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 6, 2016)

Love it  great pictures both of you!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 6, 2016)

Love that, cracking vid thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

Excellent work, beautifully lit pics. Loved the vid too. 
Thanks for sharing mate


----------

